# Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung



## Meterjäger (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.
Meine gute alte Anka ist nun langsam hinüber und ich suche eine neue Alternative.
Eine Reparatur ist mir nicht möglich und würde kostentechnisch mit dem Kauf eines neuen Bootes identisch sein.
Mein Budget liegt so bei 1000 Euro und ich suche schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nach guten Angeboten.
Das oben genannte Boot ist momentan neben dem Fishhunter das einzig Brauchbare,was ich in dieser Preisklasse gefunden habe.
Das Boot sollte so um 3,50-3,80m sein.
Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat???Vorschlag?
Wie sieht es mit dem oben genannten Boot aus?
Hat es jemand?Gibts positive oder negative Besonderheiten?
Freue mich über jeden Ratschlag.....
Guten Rutsch ins neue und hoffentlich fischreiche Jahr.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Also Anka wird noch gebaut und kostet ca.1000,-€ neu schaue dir einfach mal folgenden Link an vllt ist es ja etwas für dich. http://www.anka-boot.de/


----------



## Meterjäger (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Danke.
Aber ne Anka mit über 4m Länge solls nicht mehr werden.


----------



## o_allgäu (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Schau dich mal bei www.boote-Angelsport.eu um. Die sind östlich von Berlin kurz hinter der Grenze in Polen.

Auf oferta klicken, ab dann wird es deutsch

Die Boote sind für den Preis sehr gut, allerdings kann ich dir vom kamila abraten. Ist auf dem Wasser zum Rudern sehr umständlich. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meterjäger (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hinten kommt ein Elektromotor ran.
Gerudert wird nur sehr selten über Kurzstrecke.


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Diesen Sommer habe ich ein paar Boote mal live begutachten können in Polen von  www.boote-Angelsport.eu. Waren von der Verarbeitung echt gut, was ich so als Laie sehen konnte und natürlich der Preis.

Die werden auch über andere Händler über die Bucht verkauft, dann natürlich teurer.

So eins könnte auch in meine engere Auswahl kommen. Dauert aber noch etwas.


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



o_allgäu schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei www.boote-Angelsport.eu um. Die sind östlich von Berlin kurz hinter der Grenze in Polen.
> 
> Auf oferta klicken, ab dann wird es deutsch
> 
> ...



Ist das Kamila denn mit E-Motor ganz gut fahrbar,oder ist das Ding wie ein Stück Holz auf dem Wasser.?
Die breite Front und die Kippstabilität kommen mir sehr gelegen.
Der breite Bug erleichtert das Beladen mit schwerer Batterie.
Auch bei der Bootslänge überlege ich noch.
Bin fast nur allein unterwegs und tendiere zwischen 3,35m und 3,65m.
Da liegen aber rund 200 Euro dazwischen.
Ist ordentlich Platz auch in der kleineren Variante....falls jemand das Boot schonmal hatte oder hat?
Langsam bei Gegenwind und ordentlich Welle?
Fragen über Fragen.....#t
Vielleicht zur Info....es kommt ein 54lbs E-Motor dran.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



> Die breite Front und die Kippstabilität kommen mir sehr gelegen.
> Der breite Bug erleichtert das Beladen mit schwerer Batterie.


Damit ist fast alles gesagt, dass Ding schwimmt wie ein (leerer) Kohlenkasten auf, gut an dem Bild erkennbar, wo der schmächtige Herr rudert!
Weil es hoch aufschwimmt, dass könnte sich aber mit zwei Personen + 40kg Batterie geben, dürfte es recht windanfällig sein?
Soll heißen, recht hohe Seitenstabilität und somit sich kein bischen kippelig, aber dass ist sone Anka mit ihrem platten Boden auch nicht.
Ich denke für deine Zwecke, cruisen mit E-Motor schon richtig, vor allem der Einstieg mit Batterie über Bug.
Zum rudern ist das sicher nix!
Ich will zum Frühjahr auch was kaufen und da mehr gerudert werden soll, bin ich jetzt bei dem:

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=37

Preislich ist auch dieses zur Zeit interessant!
für 750€ Winterpreis bis 1.3

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot-,-angelboot,-boot-380-x-1,50-winterangebot-neu-!!!/152418788-211-1835

Jürgen


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Mit meinen 115kg krieg ich die Wanne schon etwas tiefer.

Und dann kommt ja noch das ganze Equipment dazu.
Also 200kg sind dann schon mal locker drin.|supergri
Und stimmt...die Anka ist auch nicht grad ein Flitzeboot.
Bei Windstärke 4 hatt ich mit der betagten Lady schon so meine Probleme mit dem Vorankommen.
Aber ein sicherer Stand im Boot ist mir dann wohl wichtiger als ein schnelles Fahren von  A nach B.
Ich denke,wenn sich keiner meldet und sagt....lass bloss die Finger von dem Ding....habe ich mich wohl fast entschieden.
Die Porsche Boote sind aber auch echt nett.:m


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Oha,kein schlechtes Angebot......wenn nur die Reling nicht wäre.
Aber irgendwas ist ja immer....|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



> Oha,kein schlechtes Angebot......wenn nur die Reling nicht wäre.


Ohne Geländer 30€ billiger!

Aber von dir aus sind es ein paar Meter nach Herford, genau aus dem Grund kaufe ich auch im Süden und fahr nicht an die polnische Grenze.

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Die kannst du weglassen. 

kostet dann 720€.


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

lese grade....wird auch ohne Reling geliefert.....ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Das nächst größere Boot gibt es auch zum Winterschnäppchenpreis!
Günstigstes Kategorie C Boot, welches ich kenne, dazu noch mit Ausstattung, Ankerrolle, Ruder, Reling, dass müsste ich bei Porsche u.Co. alles extra zahlen!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot,-angelboot-,motorboot-4,20-x-1,80-neu-winterangebot/169052458-211-1835

Jürgen


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Die würden sogar liefern und dann wärs immernoch günstig.
Glaub ich zumindest.
Selbstabholung ist bei mir ein kleines Problem.
Ich ruf da nächste Woche an und frag mal nach.
Perfekter gehts ja gar nicht.
Da jucken mir die Pfoten und mein Puls......auweia|supergri


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Wo ist der verdammte Bestellbutton|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



> Ich ruf da nächste Woche an und frag mal nach.
> Perfekter gehts ja gar nicht.
> Da jucken mir die Pfoten und mein Puls......auweia|supergri


Ja, halte uns auf dem laufendem, wäre nett wenn du berichtest!

Jürgen


----------



## Meterjäger (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Mach ich auf jeden Fall.
Mal sehen,was die so zu sagen haben.
Ich werde auch bezüglich des Preises mal nachfragen.
Sowas von günstig.......da grübelt man schon.
Ich werde berichten.
Allen ein entspanntes Wochenende.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



> Ich werde auch bezüglich des Preises mal nachfragen.
> Sowas von günstig.......da grübelt man schon.



Nu bring ihn nicht dazu, mehr zu verlangen!
Das es Polenboote sind, sollte klar sein, genau wie das zunächst von dir angedachte!

Jürgen


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade auf euer Thema gestoßen.
Ich interessiere mich auch für das Angebot mit dem 4,20 Boot von ebaykleinanzeigen.
Meint ihr das Boot taugt was?
Habe noch nicht soviel erfahrung. 
Möchte damit schleppen und ab und zu vertikal Fischen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Meterjäger (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Tja,das wüsst ich auch gern.
Es macht jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck.
Ein wenig Risiko hat man wohl immer beim Kauf.
Heute Nachmittag hab ich in einer Blitzaktion meine alte Anka verhökert.
Nun gehts bald ans Eingemachte.


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was bei rum kommt .
Muss mein Boot auch noch verkaufen.
Aber normalerweise bei der Größe, der Ausstattung und dem Preis kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Meterjäger (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Denk ich auch!
Spätestens Dienstag werde ich den Händler mal anrufen und Einiges erfragen.
Und vielleicht auch gleich ein klein bissl Einkaufen.


----------



## loete1970 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Moin,

ich habe die Teile auch schon länger im Fokus. Würde mich über Berichte und Infos auch freuen.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## ulf (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> [...]werde ich den Händler mal anrufen und Einiges erfragen.[...]



Hallo

Das gute Stück ist ja sogar bis 20 PS motorisierbar #6. Wenn Du schon am kundschaften bist , könntest Du bitte noch fragen, für welche Schaftlänge das Boot ausgelegt ist.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Meterjäger (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

So,Männers.
Ein netter Pole war am Apparat.
Habe ihn ein wenig ausgefragt.
Die Boote sind recht zügig unterwegs,sollen laut seiner Aussage sehr stabil sein.
Boote sind für Kurzschaft ausgelegt.
Haben für E-Motor ne Kabeldurchführung in den hinteren Staukasten.....zusätzlich.
Batterie,wenn nötig,kann in den Staukasten untergebracht werden.
Einige Boote dieser Klasse sind nicht so tausendprozentig verarbeitet....sprich,bei einigen gibt es kleine Schönheitsfehler.
Laut seiner Aussage nur minimal.Nicht bei jedem Boot.
Lacknasen,kleine Unebenheiten.
Ich lasse es liefern für 40 cent den Kilometer.
Sprich,ich habe mir ein Böötchen geordert.
Ich werde dann so bei 950 Euro incl. Transport sein.
Tja,dann will ich mal das Beste hoffen.
Mir ist zwar ein bisschen mulmig bei der Sache,aber ich vertrau dem Menschen mal einfach.
Ach ja,das Boot kommt entweder Ende Januar oder Mitte Februar.
Ich kann dann ja nochmal berichten.
Der Wassertest wird dann leider erst im April stattfinden...wenn alles in Ordnung ist.
Ach ja....Zahlung bei Anlieferung.....


----------



## donak (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Glückwunsch zum Kauf!

Wo hast du denn nun geordert? Bei www.boote-angelsport.eu, oder das im Link von Taxidermist, aus Herford?


----------



## Meterjäger (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Herford


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Glückwunsch,
Hast du jetzt das 3,8m Boot ohne rehling genommen?


----------



## ulf (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> [...]
> Boote sind für Kurzschaft ausgelegt.
> [...]



Danke |supergri

Gruß Ulf


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Weshalb bevorzugt ihr die Version ohne Reling?


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Wahrscheinlich weil diese, beim Vertikalangeln z.B., im Weg ist.
Dann müsste man die Rute unnatürlich hoch halten, um da nicht mit den empfindlichen Rutenblanks anzuticken!
Ich würde so ein Boot daher auch ohne Reling ordern.

Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ah, ok, danke. Und danke auch für den Tipp mit Herford.

Ich will übernächste Woche zur Boot nach Düsseldorf, und da mal schauen was so im hochwertigeren Segment angeboten wird. Danach werde ich wohl mal in Herford gucken. Sind nur gut 100 Km von hier. 

Reling finde ich eigentlich ganz praktische, wobei es davon abhängt, wie "unkaputtbar" sie angebracht ist. Zur Rutenschonung könnte man ja einfach und spottbillig Rohrisolierung darüber stülpen.


----------



## Meterjäger (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



Bonsai 3264 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,
> Hast du jetzt das 3,8m Boot ohne rehling genommen?



Ohne Reling,da die beim Batterie einladen dann stören würde.
Für mich grundsätzlich auch praktischer ohne.
Halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Meterjäger (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Auch immer so schwierig,die Meterhechte da rüberzuheben.|supergri


----------



## hayesgalore (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo liebe Anglerboard Community. Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir ein eigenes Kanu kaufen sollte. Über google bin ich auf die Seite hier gestoßen. Kennt jemand den Hersteller Naintrading? Dort kann man sich nämlich auch sein eigenes Boot bauen lassen. Hat das schonmal wer machen lassen? Mit was für Kosten habe ich in etwa zu rechnen?
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## ulf (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo

Hast Du mal auf deren Homapage geschaut ? Solche Holz-Boote zum angeln zu nehmen ist dann schon Perlen vor die Säue.
Für die Kanuns werden etwa 3500 Euro aufgerufen. Wenn Du Dir da was bauen läßt, wird sich das fast beliebig nach oben schrauben lassen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo Meterjäger,
Hast du dein Boot schon bekommen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Eckhaard (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Tach auch!

Ich hab seit August 2012 so ein Boot.

Für das Geld ist es gut, würde es wieder kaufen. Hat allerdings auch Nachteile. Man sitzt z.B. sehr tief, die Ruderdollen waren bei mir schnell hinüber. 

Ich hab die 3,8m Variante. Den Akku hab ich nach vorn gebaut, sonst hing das Boot zu sehr hinten runter. 

Gruß, David


----------



## Eckhaard (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Das dürfte euch interessieren:

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=172935

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=173980


----------



## Catfish_90 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Weiß jemand ob die Boote zwischen den 2 hälften ausgeschäumt sind. |kopfkrat
Gruß


----------



## Eckhaard (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Wenn überhaupt, dann im Bodenbereich. Sonst hätte ich kein Kabel von vorne nach hinten legen können.


----------



## Eckhaard (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ich beantworte eine PM mal hier, dürfte ja andere auch interessieren.

Ich habe mein Boot nicht aus Herford, sondern direkt vom Hersteller aus Polen.

http://ludex.pl.tl/%26%23322%3B%F3d%26%23378%3B-380cm-x-155cm--k1-nowa-k2-.htm

Die haben damals auch bei ebay Kleinanzeigen inseriert. Man hat bestellt und es kam ohne Anzahlung für 50€ deutschlandweit vor die Haustür. Die Lieferanten konnten kein deutsch, ich hab aber nen Kumpel der polnisch kann. Sie hatten die Abdeckplane vergessen bzw. gab sie Ihnen der Hersteller nicht mit. Nach einigem hin- und her haben wir diese vom Preis abgezogen.

Mein Boden biegt sich überhaupt nicht durch, alles OK. Was sich durch bog war die Sitzbank. Da hatte ich mit 110kg irgendwann Angst und hab nen Regal drunter gebaut. Siehe Bild "Sitzbank". Hab im Moment kein besseres Bild.

Das Brett am Heckspiegel war für den Rhino zu dünn, Bild "Spiegel" zeigt meine damalige Notlösung.

Die Ruder sind immer runter gefallen, da hab ich Haltewinkel an der Reling angebracht, sieh Bild "Ruder".

Hier anscheinend ein Test:

http://www.forumsumowe.pl/forum/viewthread.php?thread_id=2755

Die Bilder sprechen für sich, vielleicht kanns jemand hier übersetzen?

Gruß, David

EDIT: Die 3,8m Version ist für 2 Angler gut geeignet. Kleiner würde ich nur im Notfall wählen. Man kann auch zu dritt angeln, dann aber besser nur vertikal.

EDIT2: Wie in dem polnischen Forum zu sehen, sind die Sitzbänke sehr niedrig. Hab eben im Google Chrome den Übersetzer genutzt, damit versteht man schon einiges.

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, dann bitte her damit!


----------



## Meterjäger (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Das Boot wird in wenigen Tagen eintreffen.
Hätte da wirklich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Heckspiegels.
Bei meiner alten Anka war es ähnlich.
Hechspiegel zwar mächtig aber immernoch vieeel Luft zwischen Spiegel und Bootskante.
Das hat mich insofern nicht gestört,da der Motor trotzdem bombenfest saß.
Sitzt der Motor bei diesem Boot fest oder wackelt es gewaltig?


----------



## Eckhaard (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hi,

da wackelt nichts, zumindest nicht mit nem E-Motor. Du musst eben noch nen Brett dazwischen legen um richtig spannen zu können. Ich habe innen im Boot zusätzlich Gummiunterlagen unter den Spannscheiben des Motors.

Gruß, David


----------



## Broiler (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Mich würde mal ein ausführlicher Test zu diesem Boot interessieren. Also wenn das möglich wäre, hier ein bißchen ausführlicher über die ersten Erfahrungen mit den guten Stück zu berichten, wäre das cool. 

Mit wieviel PS kann man es denn laut Papieren maximal belasten? Schön ist der ebene Boden. Da noch ein paar Aufnahmen für Bootssitze rein und im Binnenbereich ist mal eigentlich perfekt ausgerüstet, oder?

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem preiswerten Boot und würde mich allerdings für eine Nummer größer und Boddentauglichkeit interessieren, so um die 4,40-4,60 m Hat da hier jemand schon etwas ähnliches am Start?

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo Eckhard,
Was hast du damals für dein Boot direkt aus Polen bezahlt?
Sprechen die auch deutsch dahinten?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Eckhaard (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Der Kontakt lief über eine Handynummer, dieser Mann konnte deutsch. Leider hab ich die Nummer nicht mehr. Ich hab 810€ + 50€ verchromte Reling und 50€ Lieferung bezahlt.


----------



## Bonsai 3264 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ok,
Schonmal besten Dank!


----------



## Meterjäger (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

So Leute.
Das Boot ist heute mit mehrstündiger Verspätung eingetroffen.
Im Stockdunklen mit der Taschenlampe konnte ich es zumindest grob begutachten.
Ein paar kleine Stellen unsauber verarbeitet,manchmal mit ein wenig Spachtelmasse ausgebessert.
Aber das juckt mich nicht....auch ein paar Kratzer vom Transport fallen nicht ins Gewicht.
Nur eine Sache finde ich nicht so toll.
Die umlaufende Gummikante ist ziemlich labberig angesetzt und dadrunter,da wo das Gummi drauf ist....blankes GFK.
Meine Frage an Eckaard......War das bei deinem Boot auch so?
Nur mal so aus Interesse.
Ach ja,die Mittelbank ist nicht mehr so labberig gebaut....sondern mit Stahlstreben versärkt....richtig schwer und stabil....wurde ich extra drauf hingewiesen.
Ansonsten werd ich mir die Wanne morgen bei Sonnenlicht nochmal genau ansehen.


----------



## Broiler (3. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Will ja nicht drängeln, aber ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Eindrücke vom neuen Boot Gruss Broiler#6


----------



## GeorgeB (3. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hoffentlich steht da da nicht drunter:

Gesendet vom Grund eines Baggersees


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Hoffentlich steht da da nicht drunter:
> 
> Gesendet vom Grund eines Baggersees



Da muss ich dir Recht geben ..wenn ich das so Lese Frage ich mich wofür manche Leute Geld ausgeben #q#q
und meinen am besten noch sie tun sich ein gefallen und sparen noch was #c



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Ein paar kleine Stellen unsauber verarbeitet,manchmal mit ein wenig Spachtelmasse ausgebessert.
> Aber das juckt mich nicht....auch ein paar Kratzer vom Transport fallen nicht ins Gewicht.
> Nur eine Sache finde ich nicht so toll.
> Die umlaufende Gummikante ist ziemlich labberig angesetzt und dadrunter,da wo das Gummi drauf ist....blankes GFK.
> .


----------



## xxstxr70 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Recht geben ..wenn ich das so Lese Frage ich mich wofür manche Leute Geld ausgeben #q#q
> und meinen am besten noch sie tun sich ein gefallen und sparen noch was #c


   und George

ihr seit ja zwei Helden. Noch überheblicher geht es wohl nicht mehr. Nur mal so zum nachdenken. Man hätte ja einfach alles Gute wünschen können.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



oyster70 schrieb:


> und George
> 
> ihr seit ja zwei Helden. Noch überheblicher geht es wohl nicht mehr. .



naja dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts weiter... außer du machst dich gerade ganz schön lächerlich  #h


----------



## Meterjäger (14. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ich habe meine Gründe,warum das Boot günstig ausfallen sollte.
Es liegt frei für jeden zugänglich an einem Vereinssteg.
Da dort oft schon Boote beschädigt worden sind und auch Diebstähle nicht ausgeschlossen sind,werde ich einen Teufel tun und dort ne teure Wanne vor Anker legen.
Und ganz ehrlich....bei dem Preis darf man kein Luxusschiff erwarten.
Die aufgeführten Sachen sind wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten.
Bis auf die umlaufende Gummikante.....das ist echt nicht so toll....kann man aber irgendwann für ein paar Euro ersetzen.
Der Test steht noch aus.
Das Boot wird dann wohl Anfang April ins Wasser gehen.
Laut Papieren bis 18 Ps motorisierbar,sofern ich mich erinnere.
Habe die Papiere gerade nicht vor Ort.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Zunächst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot,viel Spass und gute Fänge damit!



> Da dort oft schon Boote beschädigt worden sind und auch Diebstähle nicht  ausgeschlossen sind,werde ich einen Teufel tun und dort ne teure Wanne  vor Anker legen.


Genau so sieht es bei uns aus, da ist auch dieses Boot schon zu teuer und vor allem sichtbar "neu".
Der Kahn würde an meinem Baggersee keine drei Wochen liegen!
Hier sind schon deutlich schrottigere Kähne geklaut worden, deshalb spare ich immer noch, weil noch ein Trailer dazu kommt!
Ich muss jetzt erst mal meinen alten Holznachen schwimmfähig halten, den klaut keiner, einfach zu schwer das Ding.

Jürgen


----------



## Meterjäger (14. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Danke Danke#6
Zusätzlich werd ich es noch für mind. ein Jahr versichern.
Zumindest solange,bis der Lack ab ist:q


----------



## GeorgeB (14. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*



> Ich habe meine Gründe,warum das Boot günstig ausfallen sollte.
> Es liegt frei für jeden zugänglich an einem Vereinssteg.



Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Mein kleiner Scherz oben hatte nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. War nur eines der üblichen Witzchen die man macht, wenn jemand mit einem neuen Boot, einem preiswerten noch dazu, auf einmal nicht mehr "auftaucht". Hab hier mitgelesen weil ich selber überlege, mir sowas dazu zu holen. #6


----------



## Meterjäger (15. März 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Alles gut
Hab ne Datenvolumenbegrenzung und war im Februar böse und hab mein Kontingent verbraucht....daher mein spätes Auftauchen.
#c


----------



## Meterjäger (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Fazit nach der 1.Saison.
Keine Kaufempfehlung meinerseits.
Falls sich jemand überlegt,sich solch ein Boot anzuschaffen....
Finger weg.
Nach nur dreimaliger Benutzung fing der Lack oder die Farbe am Rand der Laufflächen(Boden) an abzubröckeln.
Schon vom Hersteller wurde vor Auslieferung dort nachgebessert.
Konnte man sehen.
Die Sitzflächen(gleichzeitig Stauklappen) sind nach kurzer Zeit rissig geworden(Gelcoat,Lack?),weil zu dünn laminiert.(Trotz Verstärkung mit Holz).
Die angenieteten Scharniere halten noch gerade so,aber in absehbarer Zeit werden diese wohl auch rausbrechen.
Der Boden ist viel zu nachgiebig und dort ist kaum Material verarbeitet worden.Daher wohl auch die Abplatzer an den Laufflächen.
Generell darf das Boot nur mit Samthandschuhen angefasst werden.
Überall dort,wo mechanische Belastung auftritt,und sei es durch das Gewicht einer Person,bricht der Lack oder Gelcoat oder was weiss ich,bis aufs Laminat ab.
Beim heutigen Transport hat es schon gereicht,das Boot nur ganz sanft über den Steg zu ziehen (4m) und zack.....am Kiel gleich wieder 2 tiefe Löcher.
Ich habe das Gefühl,diese olle Wanne besteht nicht aus GfK,sondern nur aus dicker Farbe.
Einfach zum Kotzen.
Für Kleinkinder und Jugendliche bis 50kg Körpergewicht geeignet,für Erwachsene wohl eher nicht.
Und bloss nichts anfassen......es könnte was abbrechen.
Ach ja,15 Liter Wasser waren im Innenschiff vorhanden.
Das kann ja nur durch das beschädigte Laminat gesickert sein,denn woanders hätte es nicht reinlaufen können.


----------



## magut (27. November 2014)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Bin jetzt echt ein wenig enttäuscht! 
Hab überlegt mir das "shark" zu holen aber wenn die kleinen so mies gebaut sind ist das bei den grossere  wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders:r
wäre ja zu schön gewesen wenn der Preis und die Qualität 
gepasst hätten, 
LG
Mario


----------



## memorie (7. März 2015)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

moin moin
na gut,, ich hab mir diese tage ein big anker 4201 gebraucht gekauft..
7 jahre alt, und hat von alledem nichts, was der meterjäger in nur einem jahr an schäden aufzählt,
das dieses anka trotz selbiger fertigung in polen vieleicht doch ein etwas besseres boot ist, könnt ja sein,,
was mich am meisten stört, ich bekam eine konfirmitätserklärung mit, sogar original, aber nur die erste seite..mit seriennummer und allen maßen, aber am boot selber ist nix zu finden..
weder ne alu-plakette, noch sonst wo die seriennummer eingedrückt,, oder bin ich nur zu blöde, diese zu finden ??
meine frage nun, haben die boote neuerem datums sowas wie die ident-nummer am boot ?
noch was , bin das boot nun zwei tage auf der donau mit nem 15 ps yamaha 4-takter gefahren, und ich muß sagen, für die paar € kannste nicht meckern,,
da gabs mal einen tröd, wo ein angler das boot dermaßen schlecht gemacht hat, kann von alledem nix feststellen, ( verwindungen, ausecken bei schneller kurvenfahrt, ectr.
im gegenteil, kann mit vollgas um die " ecke " fahren, richtig geil, und sogar schnell..
nochwas, die ganzen boote, die bei ibää so in der preisklasse verhökert werden, und nur jeweils andre namen haben, kommen alle aus dieser firma..
http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?lang=1&p=21
gruß   karl


----------



## Magou (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Moin, 

gibt es mitlerweile Erkentnisse zu dem Kamila 3 Boot?
Oder denkt ihr, die Dinger taugen nichts?


----------



## stas4236 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ich habe schon seit 2 Jahren einen kamila2 Boot. 
Und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blablabla (15. März 2016)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir so ein Kamila 2 zuzulegen. 
 Bei ebucht Kleinanzeigen verkaufen deutsche Händler diese Boote. Allerdings für rund 150 Euro mehr als der http://www.boote-angelsport.eu/?p=64 (Hersteller???) Seite. 
 Wo habt ihr die gekauft?


----------



## bernhart (4. April 2016)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo. hat jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Kamilia gemacht?
Weiß jemand wo man die mal zur Probe frahren kann? am besten irgendwo zwischen Dresden und Berlin.


----------



## luuh71 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo Leute, wir wollen am Samstag bei sonnigen 15 Grad gen Polen starten und eigentlich mit einem Kamila 2 Boot zurückkommen. Es soll unser Schlauchboot bei den typischen 10 Einsätzen pro Jahr ersetzen, wenn wir mal zu zweit auf dem Wasser sind und die Hechte jagen. Gibt es schon neuere Erfahrungen von Kamila 2 Besitzern? Das Bild ist ja hier im Forum wie so oft ein gemischtes. Der eine ist ganz zufrieden für sein Geld und andere eben überhaupt nicht.
Wobei hier auch ein bisschen von verschiedenen Booten gesprochen wurde. Das Kamila 2 hat ja kein spitzen Bug, so wie es hier ein oder zwei Seiten zuvor abgebildet war.
Ich hoffe, dass uns das Boot vor Ort überzeugt und wir nicht umsonst hingefahren sind.


----------



## blablabla (6. März 2017)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Habt ihr das Boot gekauft? Wie is so der erste Eindruck?


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo,

wer rudern will mit dem Boot, FINGER WEG!!!!

Hab meins direkt nach 3 Monate wieder verkauft! Du kommst nicht/kaum von der Stelle, fürchterlich....

Gruss


----------



## kasselerhans (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Hallo luuh71,
wie ist die Sache mit Kamila 2 gelaufen? Hast due es gekauft? Wenn ja, was für Erfahrungen hast du gemacht? Qualität, Laufeigenschaften usw.


----------



## moppel76 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen nach den Jahren? Kann man Kamila empfehlen?


----------



## TeeHawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: Ruderboot Kamila...Kaufüberlegung*

Also grundsätzlich kein schlechtes Boot, war uns schnell zu klein zu zweit und ohne Außenborder, keine gute Idee. Rudern nur im Notfall. Wir hatten 4 PS dran und das war für kleine Seen und Flüsschen ok. Sobald aber auf dem Bodden z.B. BFT 3 angesagt war, konntest Du nur noch tuckern, denn es kommt zu viel Wasser durch die Bugform als Gischt ins Boot. Liegt aber super stabil, da kann man nix gg. sagen.


----------



## Hans von der Spree (19. Februar 2021)

Moin , habe mir vor zwei Jahren ein Kamila 3 zugelegt , was soll ich sagen , einfach klasse das Gerät. Ob 55lbs Elektro, 4 ps , 8 ps oder der 15ps er . Nur ordentlich einstreichen , Ordentliche Motorhalterung anbringen und los geht es . 
Für das Geld kann man nix verkehrt machen .


----------

